# well I got my gto on the dyno today, bone stock.



## 06blackgto (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I got my gto on the dyno today... just wanted to get a dyno while Im bone stock to get a idea on what I need to get to 425rwhp. 

first pull I put down 328/328.. the car was idling about 10min. on the dyno while he was on the phone... 

let cool down for about 15min. w/fan on it... 
then put down 342/342... 
on last pull put down 339/340... 

so I guess not to bad for being bone stock... 

hopefully with LT's.. full exhaust/intake/cam and tune I can hit my goal of 425whp... 

it's weird how the tq. was right there with the rwhp.

do the numbers seem right for a LS2 6-speed. completely stock?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have always heard that you lose approx 15% through the driveline so it looks like your just right at about 340


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dyno*

Between 330 & 340 RWHP sounds about right on a stock 06, But I bet you were on a DYNO JET. They give a higher reading then a MUSTANG DYNO. There is a saying , for HP numbers The DYNO JET is for show and the MUSTANG is for go,
Either way , to get 425 RWHP you will need DEEP POCKETS because be prepaired to spend some cash, Headers and full exhaust, good cam, roller rockers, underdrive pulley, Cold air intake and some head work might get you close to there.
or you can go TURBO or Supercharger and you will still need headers and exhaust. Getting 425 RWHP sounds simple, but it is not:cool


----------



## 06blackgto (Nov 28, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Between 330 & 340 RWHP sounds about right on a stock 06, But I bet you were on a DYNO JET. They give a higher reading then a MUSTANG DYNO. There is a saying , for HP numbers The DYNO JET is for show and the MUSTANG is for go,
> Either way , to get 425 RWHP you will need DEEP POCKETS because be prepaired to spend some cash, Headers and full exhaust, good cam, roller rockers, underdrive pulley, Cold air intake and some head work might get you close to there.
> or you can go TURBO or Supercharger and you will still need headers and exhaust. Getting 425 RWHP sounds simple, but it is not:cool



Maybe I better lower my standards alittle...:willy: 
it seems my pockets always have holes burned in them...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you can get there with a stoked 402 for about 3500-4000. a lot cheaper than a maggie. that should put you at 450 rwhp. chime in guys


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I put a Supercharger, Camshaft (that compliments with high end power), Headers, Mangaflow Mufflers, Chip Tune, Stage 3 Clutch

I dyno tested, @ 110f in the middle of summer, and got 472 HP at the wheels.
I am going back now, which is 58f and I should see an increase, whch makes me excited.

It was not hard to do, only hard part was the 9-10,000 bucks.


----------



## Huffer (Aug 17, 2007)

I installed a maggie, Kooks LT headers, and Magnaflow catbacks. Cost me about $8K. Did all the installs myself. Had I paid for the labor, cost would have risen over $10K. I dyno'd at 455 rwhp and 451 rwtq on a 95 degree day in Phoenix after a $300 custom tune. Bottom line, to get into the 400+ rwhp range takes some $$.


----------



## Greg_Bikes (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a Mustang Dyno installed in a climate-controlled laboratory where I work and we recently purchased an '06 GTO to do some performance comparisons of various engine oils. This car had 12,000 miles on the odo and the previous owner had installed a cold-air intake. We made over 50 WOT accelerations in 3rd gear, running the engine from 2000 to 6500 rpm. Average RWHP was 305. This perhaps adds credence to the earlier comment about Dyno Jet dynos giving more RWHP than Mustang's. Last year we tested my 04 GTO and it averaged 275 RWHP. One trick: if you want to maximize your measured RWHP, test with the lowest possible intake air temperature. The Mustang Dyno's software is supposed to correct for ambient temperature but we found it's the actual intake temperature measured in the air cleaner that matters.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

You also want to run with the tranny in a 1:1 gear for the best 'looking' dyno numbers. 
4th for manuals, 3rd for autos.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

EEZ Goat, what is your rim/tire size setup? 

I have the stock 18s, and they are ok, but there is just not a lot of options out there I like the look of yours.


----------

